# [ETHERNET]perte de l ethernet depuis recompilation(résolu)

## tdyp

bonjour a tous!

voila j espose mon probleme:

sur mon portable j ai une carte wifi integree. donc puisque mon installe se portait bien avec mon ethernet mais que je n avais pas configurer le wifi, je me suis dit pourquoi ne pas foirer toute mon installe puisqu apres tout si je me suis inscrit sur ce forum, c est bien pour poster...   :Very Happy: 

bon treve de plaisanterie, voulant configurer ma carte wifi, au demeurant tres bien reconnue par lspci et lshw, je me suis naivement lancer dans l installe de ndiswrapper, d ailleurs les message d erreur ayant prematuremment avorter cette "emerge-installe" fera l objet d un prochain post, si tant est que j arrive a recupéré ma connexion ethernet.

donc ayant lu le howto que j ai trouver dans la partie anglo saxonne j ai constaté qu il me manquait un module dans mon kernel. Qu a cela ne tienne je rouvre l utilitaire de configuration (par la commande make menuconfig) et rajoute donc la fonction manquante je compile. je remplace l image créér dans /boot et je lance /sbin/lilo en modifiant auparavant quelque peu le lilo.conf ( juste la modification du nom de l image ). et je reboot. depuis lors de la phase de boot en fait ca bloque au niveau de l attribution du bail dhcp. probleme, ayant configurer le fichier ... zut j ai oublier lequel... celui qui se trouve dans /etc/.../net et donc par defaut si je ne recupere pas d ip on me fixe par defaut une ip. cependant en tentant un ping de mon routeur le ping ne passe pas...

merci de votre aide!  :Wink: Last edited by tdyp on Wed Aug 16, 2006 12:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## PabOu

le fichier de config est le /etc/conf.d/net

Est-ce que par hasard la recompilation du noyau t'aurait ajouté le support d'une nouvelle interface pour ton wifi, et que celle ci ait pris la place de eth0 (qui serait devenu eth1) ?

essaye de voir avec "dmesg | grep eth" ou bien "ifconfig -a"

----------

## tdyp

merci pour ta reponse...

j ai taper les 2 commandes. cependant un probleme se pose. si je desire poster les reponses sans devoir tout reecrire a la main ( sachant que je n ai pas encore de support usb ). mais bref

il y a effectivement un nouveau periph mais ce n est pas le wifi qui a pris la place de l ethernet... bonje vais pas me prendre la tete a cette heure ci. je recopierais ca a la main, ce soir je suis cassé et degouté  :Sad: 

----------

## tdyp

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> le fichier de config est le /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> Est-ce que par hasard la recompilation du noyau t'aurait ajouté le support d'une nouvelle interface pour ton wifi, et que celle ci ait pris la place de eth0 (qui serait devenu eth1) ?
> 
> essaye de voir avec "dmesg | grep eth" ou bien "ifconfig -a"

 

bon j ai pas recopier le resultat de la commande ifconfig -a puisque je viens de comprendre qu en fait le eth1 est la connexion iEEE1394

bref voila ce que me donne dmesg | grep eth

eth0:ULIM5263 at pci ...(etc je mets pas tout parce que je pense pas que ce soit interessant)

eth1394:eth1.....

ULI526x = eth0 NIC link is down

bon je pense qu on a la la cause du probleme. maintenant pourriez vous  m aidez a le resoudre et si possible n hesitez pas a me dire la ou j ai mis la zone... merci!  :Wink: 

----------

## tdyp

dernieres nouvelles:

j aimerais savoir si quand on recompile un noyau, il part d un noyau par defaut ou du noyau deja en cours d execution. pourquoi je pose cette question? ben en fait je me dit que si j avais recompilé un "noyau par defaut" j ai pu omettre la partie ethernet... en fait je dis ca mais j y crois pas trop puisque le service se lance bien mais c est la liaison ethernet qui foire....   :Rolling Eyes:  je seche reellement ...  :Confused: 

----------

## dapsaille

Oula oula oula ...

 dans ton dossier /usr/src/linux il y as un fichier .config (si tu utilise la méthode dites sansgenkernelcargenkernelcelemal (tm),

ce fichier est ta configuration du noyau, si tu rettappes make menuconfig il vas relire ce fichier et s'en servir comme base ..

 Si tu change de version des sources du noyau tu peux copier ton fichier .config dans le nouveau dossier des sources.

 (certains vont hurler genre ouais mais heuuuu make oldconfig  il sers à quoi heuuuuu   :Laughing:  )

Donc a moins que tu n'ais utilisé genkernel puis après make menuconfig ton fichier de config en cours est dans /usr/src/linux et se nomme .config ...

 Si tu as utilisé genkernel ton fichier .config est en fait situé dans /etc/kernel/kernel-config-ARCHITECTURE-VERSION

------------------------

En ce qui concerne ton réseau ...

 Débranche rebranche ton RJ45 (sisi je te jure des fois ca marche et puis personne ne te regarde :p)

tappes ifconfig eth0 down && ifconfig eth1 down && ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.10 up (si ton réseau est en 192.168.1.0 sinon adapte) 

et ensuite  tente de pinguer ton routeur ...

 Voila .. en espérant que cela fonctionne

----------

## tdyp

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  dans ton dossier /usr/src/linux il y as un fichier .config (si tu utilise la méthode dites sansgenkernelcargenkernelcelemal (tm),
> 
> ce fichier est ta configuration du noyau, si tu rettappes make menuconfig il vas relire ce fichier et s'en servir comme base .. 

 

voyons si j ai compris:

la premiere fois que je compile mon noyau, en plus du bzimage, un fichier .config est creer. et sachant que je ne touche pas ce fichier, make menuconfig reutilise ce fichier comme base. cele signifie donc qu il peut etre utiliser ( enextrapolant comme base sur un deuxieme pc ayant la meme config... (je sais je vais loin). en suivant ce raisonnement si jamais je me suis trompé dans mes choix le simple fait de le supprimer me remet dans une config initiale... est ce que j ai bien compris...?  :Very Happy: 

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Si tu change de version des sources du noyau tu peux copier ton fichier .config dans le nouveau dossier des sources.
> 
>  (certains vont hurler genre ouais mais heuuuu make oldconfig  il sers à quoi heuuuuu   )
> ...

 

ca par contre j ai pas tres bien capté   :Confused: 

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Donc a moins que tu n'ais utilisé genkernel puis après make menuconfig ton fichier de config en cours est dans /usr/src/linux et se nomme .config ...
> 
>  Si tu as utilisé genkernel ton fichier .config est en fait situé dans /etc/kernel/kernel-config-ARCHITECTURE-VERSION
> ...

 

bon deja je n utilise pas genkernel... je ne sais plus pourquoi mais en lisant le guide d installe genkernel ne m a pas parut si interessant en fait...

------------------------

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> En ce qui concerne ton réseau ...
> 
>  Débranche rebranche ton RJ45 (sisi je te jure des fois ca marche et puis personne ne te regarde :p)
> 
> tappes ifconfig eth0 down && ifconfig eth1 down && ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.10 up (si ton réseau est en 192.168.1.0 sinon adapte) 
> ...

  je teste la manip tout de suite

----------

## tdyp

 :Confused:  bon ben j ai tenter la manip' aucuns changements

ce probleme de lien "down" m embete. je ne sais pas trop comment le relever...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dapsaille

Ok pour la compréhension du .config ..

 SAUF QUE si tu le gicles il v'as en recréer un ... qui vas inclure tout ou presque

 (en fait ca dépend du template .. d'ailleurs je ne sais pas comment cela est géré)

mais cela ne remettras aucunement ta config telle que tu la souhaites ...

 Secondo pour le passage concernant les autres sources de kernel 

exemple =

tu as un kernel 2.7 (wahouu tu l'as eu ou celui la ? :p) que tu as compilé et que tout vas bien ... super

sors le 2.7.1 .. bah tu copies /usr/src/linux-2.7/.config /usr/src/linux-2.7.1/.config

 et ensuite tu fait make menuconfig sur le nouveau kernel et tu retrouves tes options qui vont bien :p

 Sinon pour ton ethernet .. c'est tordu ...

 solution barbare backuper ton .config existant en /root/.configBACK, efface le et repart à zero des fois ca aide :p

----------

## PabOu

 *tdyp wrote:*   

> voyons si j ai compris:
> 
> la premiere fois que je compile mon noyau, en plus du bzimage, un fichier .config est creer. et sachant que je ne touche pas ce fichier, make menuconfig reutilise ce fichier comme base.

 

Non.

La création du .config se fait lors d'un make config* ;

menuconfig* ;

xconfig* ;

gconfig* ;

oldconfig* ;

randconfig ;

defconfig ;

allmodconfig ;

allyesconfig ;

allnoconfig.

(les cibles avec une * ont également pour option de mettre le fichier à jour si celui-ci existe déjà)

Ce fichier sera utilisé chaque fois que tu compiles le noyau ou les modules.

 *tdyp wrote:*   

> en suivant ce raisonnement si jamais je me suis trompé dans mes choix le simple fait de le supprimer me remet dans une config initiale...

 

Euh non, pas vraiment.

Pour revenir dans une situation initiale, tu dois faire un make mrproper.. cette option supprime les fichiers de config et les fichiers générés lors des précédentes compilations.. sinon il y a des chances que ces fichiers soient utilisés avec un nouveau noyau même si tu as désactivé l'option dans le noyau.

C'est quoi ta carte réseau ULIM5263 ? Je n'ai jamais vu ca dans le noyau ou ailleurs...

Quelle est la version exacte du noyau que tu fais tourner ? (uname -r)

----------

## loopx

Je me demande bien ce que ca doit faire comme config un randomconfig, ou encore un allnoconfig   :Rolling Eyes: 

Mais ce qui me perturbe encore plus, c'est l'utilité du allyesconfig... Ca permet de faire un kernel qui fonctionne avec tout ?

----------

## PabOu

le allyesconfig, c'est l'équivalent du make config, ou il répond YES à toutes les questions.

le allnoconfig, pareil, sauf qu'il répond NO.

le randomconfig, c'est pareil, sauf qu'il répond aléatoirement.

Je pense que c'est surtout utile pour les devs... pour qu'ils puissent voir les associations qui ne compile pas, etc..

----------

## dapsaille

Rhaaa je viens de tilter 

 j'ai eu une carte comme ca sur une carte mère amd64 (ma première snirff)

Chipset ULI (racheté par NVIDIA d'ailleurs) et j'ai eu des bousins du même genre avec :p

 Le driver pour cette carte est dans Tulip dans les cartes réseaux :p

 Ensuite quand tu bootes met 

noacpi acpi=off noapic apic=off 

pour voir dans ton grub à la fin de ta ligne kernel

----------

## tdyp

>>PabOu

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La création du .config se fait lors d'un make config* ;
> 
> menuconfig* ;
> ...

 

si tu peux me citer tout ces "xconfig" c est qu il m est possible de trouver leur manuel dans la gentoo non? si jamais j ai besoin d'y faire un tour... au pire je chercherais sur le net...  :Wink: 

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est quoi ta carte réseau ULIM5263 ? Je n'ai jamais vu ca dans le noyau ou ailleurs...
> 
> Quelle est la version exacte du noyau que tu fais tourner ? (uname -r)

 

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Chipset ULI (racheté par NVIDIA d'ailleurs) et j'ai eu des bousins du même genre avec :p
> 
> Le driver pour cette carte est dans Tulip dans les cartes réseaux :p 

 

voila la reponse  :Wink: 

mon noyau est le 2.6.17

>>dapsaille

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Ensuite quand tu bootes met
> 
> noacpi acpi=off noapic apic=offt
> 
> pour voir dans ton grub à la fin de ta ligne kernel

 

ok je vais tester ces options mais le probleme est que j utilise lilo donc si je dois faire des modifs ca serait plutot au niveau de la ligne image non???

----------

## dapsaille

 *tdyp wrote:*   

> >>PabOu
> 
>  *PabOu wrote:*   
> 
> La création du .config se fait lors d'un make config* ;
> ...

 

 Je ne sais pas désole cela fait des années que j'ai dit au revoir à Lilo   :Embarassed: 

----------

## tdyp

 :Confused:  marde... bon ben tant pis je vais tenter on verra  :Razz: 

----------

## tdyp

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
> noacpi acpi=off noapic apic=off 
> 
> pour voir dans ton grub à la fin de ta ligne kernel

 

bon ben j ai tenter de l ajouter a lilo: pb dans le lilo.conf c est surligné de rouge. et en lancant /sbin/lilo il m insulte gentilment me disant qu il ne connait pas ces mots.

je tente de me documenter dans le lilo.conf.example pour voir si ils en parle...meme pas... donc sachant qu a la premiere installe ils en parlaient, j ai naivement tenter de rajouter ces lignes lors du boot de lilo sur la gentoo... mais je dois mal les taper car je n ai pas l impression que cela change grand chose. donc je continu a chercher pour voir ou et comment taper ces commandes.

voila les dernieres news...

----------

## dapsaille

essayes de rajouter nolapic (oui oui avec un l), j'ai glané ca sur un autre forum ... c'est censé fonctionner avec Lilo

----------

## tdyp

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> essayes de rajouter nolapic (oui oui avec un l), j'ai glané ca sur un autre forum ... c'est censé fonctionner avec Lilo

   :Rolling Eyes:  mouai je vais tenter ... je commence a me dire que je trouverai pas la soluce... je tente et je reviens dire ca...

----------

## dapsaille

 *tdyp wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   essayes de rajouter nolapic (oui oui avec un l), j'ai glané ca sur un autre forum ... c'est censé fonctionner avec Lilo   mouai je vais tenter ... je commence a me dire que je trouverai pas la soluce... je tente et je reviens dire ca...

 

Chaque problème a sa solution ne désespères pas :p

----------

## tdyp

 :Evil or Very Mad:  t as raison je lache pas l affaire...

bon j ai rajouter la ligne dans /etc/lilo.conf dans la partie append... mais idem aucun changement. il arrive toujours lors du boot a l attente du bail dhcp et pareil ca foire. je ne suis pas sur que cet element agisse bien   :Confused:  en fait je me pose des question... est ce que j ai bien validé le /sbin/lilo... pffffff je sais meme plus a force de switcher de l un a l autre...   :Sad:  je vais retenter ca ce soir

----------

## Enlight

gnééé 1394 c'est pas du firewire ça????

----------

## Ey

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> gnééé 1394 c'est pas du firewire ça????

 

Oui c'est normal c'est le ethernet over firewire qui est dans "Device Drivers/IEEE 1394/Ethernet over 1394".

----------

## tdyp

oué mais bon mon probleme ne vient pas de mon firewire... mais de mon ethernet donc c est pas trop ca qui me derange.  :Neutral: 

----------

## tdyp

 *tdyp wrote:*   

>  t as raison je lache pas l affaire...
> 
> bon j ai rajouter la ligne dans /etc/lilo.conf dans la partie append... mais idem aucun changement. il arrive toujours lors du boot a l attente du bail dhcp et pareil ca foire. je ne suis pas sur que cet element agisse bien   en fait je me pose des question... est ce que j ai bien validé le /sbin/lilo... pffffff je sais meme plus a force de switcher de l un a l autre...   je vais retenter ca ce soir

   :Sad:  ben non j ai donc mis dans la ligne append: nolapic noapic apic=off noapci apci=off histoire de rien oublier. et ca butte toujours au meme point.

je tiens tout de meme a preciser que le blocage se fait au lancement de dhcpcd, et que donc comme aucun ip n est recue de mon routeur j ai configurer mon fichier /etc/conf.d/net.eth0 pour donner une ip statique.

bon j ai tout remis en commentaire dans le fichier net.eth0... je crois bien que c est pareil, je tourne en rond.... 

edit:  :Shocked:   j ai supprimer le cable ethernet et en ayant mis toutes les configs dans /etc/conf.d/net.eth0 en commentaires j ai un message qui me dit: ERROR problem starting neede services "netmount" was not started

est ce que ce message peut etre utile ou c est tout simplement parce que rien n est raccordé????

----------

## PabOu

 *tdyp wrote:*   

>  :( ben non j ai donc mis dans la ligne append: nolapic noapic apic=off noapci apci=off histoire de rien oublier

 

ce n'est pas apci, mais acpi (inversion du p et du c)

----------

## tdyp

 *PabOu wrote:*   

>  *tdyp wrote:*     ben non j ai donc mis dans la ligne append: nolapic noapic apic=off noapci apci=off histoire de rien oublier 
> 
> ce n'est pas apci, mais acpi (inversion du p et du c)

   :Embarassed:  hehehehe

bref bon deja bonne nouvelle je pense que le fait d avoir "commentarisé" le fichier /etc/conf.d/net.eth0 et le rajout des elements en append font que deja la carte ethernet n est plus nommé lors d un ifconfig. je vais donc rebrancher le cable pour voir ce que ca donne...   :Wink: 

----------

## tdyp

bon apres avoir retenter j ai donc rebrancher le cable -> rien. j ai fait ifconfig eth0 up, le periph est bien monté mais pas d ip. j ai toujours ce message qui me dit que le service netmount n est pas demarrer. probleme je ne sais pas comment le demarrer

----------

## tdyp

en cherchant un peu voila ce que j ai trouvé...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I had this same error myself. After I logged in, I could bring up eth0 by running "dhcpcd eth0". I couldn't fix it in what I'd call a proper fashion, though I did come up with a workaround. Here's what I did:
> 
> First I removed the net.eth0 startup script (rc-update del net.eth0 default) and rebooted. Netmount did not give an error, which means it was starting as it should. I then added this line to local.start: "dhcpcd eth0". This brings up eth0 after all other services have started, though it does not show up on screen. To demonsrate, log in and run ifconfig. eth0 will now have an IP.

 Last edited by tdyp on Wed Aug 16, 2006 12:22 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## PabOu

local.start dans /etc/conf.d

le netmount qui n'est pas démarré, c'est normal, il dépend du réseau. Si tu n'as pas de réseau → pas de netmount.

----------

## tdyp

ok donc je vais retenter en rebranchant l ethernet. 

une petite question si je tape directement 

```
#dhpcd eth0
```

sans pour autant le placer dans le fichier local.start est ce que ca peut marcher pour la session en cours. et puis apres si ca marche ben je rajouterai la ligne dans ce fichier.... qui sait j en aurait peut etre fini avec cette panne qui m agace....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## tdyp

en cherchant un peu voila ce que j ai trouvé...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I had this same error myself. After I logged in, I could bring up eth0 by running "dhcpcd eth0". I couldn't fix it in what I'd call a proper fashion, though I did come up with a workaround. Here's what I did:
> 
> First I removed the net.eth0 startup script (rc-update del net.eth0 default) and rebooted. Netmount did not give an error, which means it was starting as it should. I then added this line to local.start: "dhcpcd eth0". This brings up eth0 after all other services have started, though it does not show up on screen. To demonsrate, log in and run ifconfig. eth0 will now have an IP.

 

bon ben voila. j ai testé et ca a marché, j écris actuellement de la gentoo. donc si je comprends le probleme, cela venait donc du fichier net.eth0 ou du moins de la maniere de le gerer lors du boot.

voila mon probleme est resolu. merci a tout ceux qui m ont aidé  :Wink: 

ps: mais bon j aurais quand meme aimé voir ou j ai mis la zone....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

